# Schwinn helmet from target ?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Was shopping last night @ target and my 4 year stopped to poke @ the bicycles. I eyed some of the helmets they had and strapped an adult size Schwinn "Thrasher" on for the H of it. Wow this helmet was actually quite comfortable. Appearance it resembles any other Bell, Giro etc. XC helmet. I just checked for reviews and found them quite positive :http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Thrasher-Adult-Bicycle-Helmet/dp/B00012M5MS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I planned on buying another Giro but maybe this helmet is ok ?


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

As long as it is a cycling helmet . Cycling helmets all have to meet minimum testing ctiteria .


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't answer you unless you're riding all mountain with that helmet. This is an AM forum damn it... No wait this is different... nevermind.

I don't know about that cheap a$$ lid but I've cracked some helmets and never cracked my skull. You should live after a fall with that Schwinn.

When I broke alot three years I was wearing the cheapest Fox full face they make. My head was fine well execept for the blackout. I have a carbon Troy Lee now and I've replaced the visor twice. It seems carbon no match for wooden skinnies or branches.
I even cracked a forty five dollar road helmet and got right up.

The point is all helmets will protect you even the cheap ones.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

If its comfortable for you, buy two at that price. Protection is essentially the same at all price levels, and depends a lot on fit, security of attachment, and how often you actually wear it. Some spendy features do add comfort, but nothing beats finding a model that is shaped right for your head; some very expensive models just will never be comfortable for some people.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just bought 2 Fox Flux helmet from Huck'n'roll, for $35 I called them earlier today they said until Monday it's free shipping even under $50. http://www.hucknroll.com/fox-flux-he...rrProd=FXR0030

I bought one when it first came out for $100. What a deal. good helmet too, check it out.

BTW, I ordered a pedal last night, and 2 helmet today, I got 2 emails already that both orders have been shipped, and UPS tracking number.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

mimi1885 said:


> I just bought 2 Fox Flux helmet from Huck'n'roll, for $35 I called them earlier today they said until Monday it's free shipping even under $50. http://www.hucknroll.com/fox-flux-he...rrProd=FXR0030
> 
> I bought one when it first came out for $100. What a deal. good helmet too, check it out.
> 
> BTW, I ordered a pedal last night, and 2 helmet today, I got 2 emails already that both orders have been shipped, and UPS tracking number.


 No mediums .


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

I found a Bell Full face helmet at Ross today for $18 they only had one and it was too small


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

keen said:


> No mediums .


Ahhh , sold out on S/M already?


----------

